# Chicagoland Area Subs Needed 85.00 Hour



## snowman3357 (Sep 5, 2008)

www.snowbiz-inc.com We are Looking for Subs to Work in the Chicagoland Area. 773-890-1099


----------



## WMHLC (Jul 31, 2005)

Is that your equipment in those pictures? Sure looks like another members equipment, can anybody guess who?


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

WMHLC;610409 said:


> Is that your equipment in those pictures? Sure looks like another members equipment, can anybody guess who?


millwaukee?


----------



## snowman3357 (Sep 5, 2008)

*Equipment*

This is Mike, I am the Operations Director here at Snowbiz, Inc, Yes That is Our Equipment, Actually its only 3 of the 40 other trucks we own. We are updating the site with an areal view of all our trucks, skid steers, loaders, atv's and maybe even our subs if we can get them here for the Picture.


----------



## NorthernSvc's (Mar 12, 2006)

yea i've seen those pics before


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

those pics look lik from that company out in michigan?? Priemierscapes or something along those lines.

Snowbiz, there are alot of big claims on your site like being voted the best snow remoaval company in chicagoland since 81. who said that? im just curious


----------



## WMHLC (Jul 31, 2005)

You have the same trucks as this guy www.grandscapes.com


----------



## NorthernSvc's (Mar 12, 2006)

lucy you got some splainin to do


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

NorthernSvc's;611431 said:


> lucy you got some splainin to do


 ha ha ha ha


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

WMHLC;611426 said:


> You have the same trucks as this guy www.grandscapes.com


i dont see trucks on that page????? where they at

edit:::: the big red truck on the front is the same truck from different angles....... very strange...hmmmmm
edit again::::: yep same pic just flipped ....... you dirty ratttttt


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

snowman3357;610948 said:


> This is Mike, I am the Operations Director here at Snowbiz, Inc, Yes That is Our Equipment, Actually its only 3 of the 40 other trucks we own. We are updating the site with an areal view of all our trucks, skid steers, loaders, atv's and maybe even our subs if we can get them here for the Picture.


WOW thats funny cos the trucks in your services page are Grandscapes trucks plowing two lots that are five minutes from my house in Grand Blanc MICHIGAN not Chicago, IL Unless Grandscapes is expanding ?


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

Grandscapes! thats the one! 

so what is up snowbiz?

Also, it says on the cyberdriveillinois page that your company was recently incorporated in 2007 not 1981. There was another snowbiz but it was inc-ed in 97 but was involuntarily dissolved in 02. Sorry, was just wondering where you get your claims. I know where you get your pics, lol.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Voted Illinois most dependable snow and ice management company since 1981

who voted?????????? i didnt vote,when was the vote??


----------



## d&rlawncare (Jan 29, 2007)

I think they voted the same day he took those picts of his trucks.


----------



## erkoehler (Sep 25, 2008)

Hmmm.......


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

#58 09-05-2008, 01:00 PM 
snowman3357 
Junior Member Join Date: Sep 2008
Location: chicago
Posts: 11

I sub for a company in Chicago and get paid $100.00 per hour and they guarantee me minimum of 10 hours but on average i work 15 hours. They are always looking for more subs actually they are hiring right now. 773-890-1099 or www.snowbiz-inc.com

asking for a pay cut this year?


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

1olddogtwo;611686 said:


> #58 09-05-2008, 01:00 PM
> snowman3357
> Junior Member Join Date: Sep 2008
> Location: chicago
> ...


i guess he was promoted to operations manager....which means pay cut


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

http://www.arcticsnowandice.com

atleast they are in chicago and they have some good pic' to borrow

hell why not


----------



## erkoehler (Sep 25, 2008)

Hey, if they pay me before I start plowing $100 an hour for 10 hours each storm.......I could find a truck to have on the lot!

Let me know if my services are needed


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

there is also no record on the SIMA site that you are a member.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

SIMA ,,,,,,,WHAT that cant be ..........it says it and the Internet it must be true u must be wrong .......lol


----------



## NorthernSvc's (Mar 12, 2006)

not even gonna try and defend yourself snowbiz?


----------



## ALLABOUTSNOW (Sep 26, 2008)

About 7 or 8 years ago when I worked for another company then and we did some sub work for snow biz it was owned by a guy named Jason Serpion He had Dodges back then. I haven't heard that names in a while. He did shoeing for horses I thought


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

snowman3357 snowman3357 is offline
Junior Member

Last Activity: Yesterday 11:31 PM

sounds like he will be making a new username


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

he's off line cos he's redesigning his web site.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

lol.............


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

Thats too funny... WHY just be honest about things! Whats the point in lying to everyone here and to potential customers!


----------



## PDQ Pete (Dec 22, 2002)

40 trucks he must be da mayor


----------



## 4evergreenlawns (Oct 22, 2002)

And we wonder why we have such a problem with price point in the Chicago market??


Yeah, I have equipment to sub. I would first like to do an on-site inspections of the 40 companied owned trucks. (not driving to MI to see them) Next, I would like to see a few Letters of Intent from all the Client you have that will require all the subs. Next, I would like to call 3 of your previous Cleints (lets say doing service for every year for the last 3 seasons). Just for good measure I am sure you would not mind providing a performance bond for an aggreed upon percentage of the work you want to sub to me. I would be glad to pay the points on your bond. With those condition I think others would step right up for you. 

What do you guys think?? Sound like a fiar start to a sub-contractors agreement given the situation??

You know how to find me.

Ron G.


----------



## nevrnf (Oct 12, 2005)

Ron, If you can get the above i am right behind you on the sign up.


----------



## GrandScapes (Jan 18, 2007)

HAHAHA! I remember the day I took them pics. I was in our dump and had my tractor guy meet up with me for some pics. 

How much would you pay me for those EXACTTTTTT trucks and the tractor shown in your pics?


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

Hey GrandScapes, I was hoping that youd see this eventually!


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

GrandScapes;647520 said:


> HAHAHA! I remember the day I took them pics. I was in our dump and had my tractor guy meet up with me for some pics.
> 
> How much would you pay me for those EXACTTTTTT trucks and the tractor shown in your pics?


LOL Exact truck but with a lot more rust and a lot more scratch's im sure. That 4500 looked brand new in the pic's.. To bad you have to salt and plow with nice trucks, but thats how you pay for them i guess


----------



## 4evergreenlawns (Oct 22, 2002)

So why no reply from the guy who started the thread?????


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

4evergreenlawns;648069 said:


> So why no reply from the guy who started the thread?????


Haha, would you after getting OWNED like that? LOL


----------



## GrandScapes (Jan 18, 2007)

Whats really funny, is in the pic you can clearly read our logos on the dump truck doors.









Here is a pic of the dump in our fleet. Just for anybody doubting!


----------



## dfdsuperduty (Dec 12, 2006)

Grandscapes don't you remember when he came to drive for you and you took the picture of him plowing in your truck??


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

i did some strobes for this guy..his name is Phil..

snowman3357

George, I havnt got a chance yet to post about How happy I am with the work you did.
I know the 07 escalade was a bit of a challange but
you hit it right on the spot with positioning and the overall set up is great.
Thanks for setting up the f150 and the dakota also.
I still need to get those leds on the skid steers also.

Thanks Again Great Work!



He seemed like a stand up guy when i met him at his shop/yard. Anybody want soem details of my encounter, e-mail me..perhaps grandscapes wants to take a drive with me??


----------



## 3311 (Oct 10, 2007)

Busted !!!!!!!!!


----------



## 3311 (Oct 10, 2007)

4evergreenlawns;648069 said:


> So why no reply from the guy who started the thread?????


Ron, Just letting you know I'll be using pictures of your trucks on my web site !!!

Would I be pushing it if I asked you to take a picture of me in one ?


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

snow and ice inc;659330 said:


> Ron, Just letting you know I'll be using pictures of your trucks on my web site !!!
> 
> Would I be pushing it if I asked you to take a picture of me in one ?


LMAO, nice


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

you can;t let him know....that ruins the surprise...it's like telling him his Christmas present...

BTW..my gift to someone special from plowsite is that i will be using thier pics on my site as well...mabey thins is a new trend.....

i wonder what this guy will do when someone requests the tractor on his website....uhhh..ummmm..it's busted..


----------



## 4evergreenlawns (Oct 22, 2002)

You mean MORE pictures of my trucks........just like in your Sig line....... You know I am the only one that owns more then one black Ford....

Oh like how do you make SNOW & ICE out of FOREVER GREEN LAWNS?????

Well you got the Blizzard plows part right! But I have the ERIE SPECIAL CHI-TOWN version and the blue sharpe writting to prove it, OH and the STICKER........


----------



## 3311 (Oct 10, 2007)

4evergreenlawns;659338 said:


> You mean MORE pictures of my trucks........just like in your Sig line....... You know I am the only one that owns more then one black Ford....
> 
> Oh like how do you make SNOW & ICE out of FOREVER GREEN LAWNS?????
> 
> Well you got the Blizzard plows part right!


SNOWFOREVER AND ICEGREEN LAWNS or someyhing like that !! Awe WTF


----------



## 4evergreenlawns (Oct 22, 2002)

I'd like to see you get those checks cashed.......


----------



## 4evergreenlawns (Oct 22, 2002)

I'd like to see you get those checks cashed.......


Better go get  I am about to start up with some


----------



## 3311 (Oct 10, 2007)

Let me go and get some popcorn and scittles for this one !


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

or popcorn flavored jelly bellies!


----------



## 3311 (Oct 10, 2007)

Ron bought himself a new F450. So don't anybody ask. I 'm already using pics of it on my website. "First come first serve "


----------



## CompleteCare (Feb 15, 2006)

The pics are good and all but, I just wanted to ask grandscapes if I could just use his website all together. It would be really helpfull if you would get my number on there too, Its 616-885-........


----------

